# Ayuda con interruptor luminoso de tres patas



## pippin

Hola, espero pueda ayudarme alguien porque yo soy un profano total en estos temas. He montado una caja con cuatro enchufes y en cada enchufe va un cargador de móvil. Antes del enchufe, he insertado en cada uno un pequeño interruptor luminoso paa encender o apagar cada cargador. El interruptor es rojo con posiciones 0 y 1 y tres patas de conexión. Llamemoslas de arriba (0) a abajo (1), patas 1, 2 y 3. 
Mi problema es el siguiente. Si conecto uno de los cables de corriente en las patillas 1 y 3, el interruptor se enciende y se apaga perfectamente, pero no llega corriente al cargador en ninguna posición. Si lo conecto en las patillas 1 y 2 funciona el interruptor dando y quitando corriente al cargador, pero no se enciende el luminoso. ¿Qué puedo hacer para que se encienda y apague y además pase la corriente? Repito por favor que no tengo mucha idea de esto por lo que agradecería lenguaje no profesional. Muchas gracias por la ayuda. Un saludo


----------



## DJ DRACO

jajajaja, veo que no tenes nada de idea, pero esto es más simple de lo que parece...

cada pata corresponde a una cosa en particular:

1 y 2 es la llave...y 3 es el pin de la lamparita que enciende...

por ende, vas a colocar la fase (positivo) a la pata numero 2...la salida hacia el cargador en la pata 1...y luego, el pin de la lucecita...habría que ver a cual de las otras 2 patas se conecta, y entonces vemos donde la conectamos..

debe ir a alguna otra patita...la 1 o la 2...creo q es la 2...casi seguro

no se si se entiende, la lucesita necesita conectarse en dos lugares, obvio, uno ya sabemos que es la pata 3...pero la otra conexion debe ir o a la 1 o a la 2 de la llave


----------



## bebeto

Si mal no recuerdo los que yo instalé, llevan Neutro ...OSEA, en donde funciona bien el interruptor, (interrumpiendo la alimentacion) bueno ahi en el pin que queda libre probá ponerle neutro.

Espero que se entienda


----------



## DJ DRACO

espero q no fogonee...

el tema es que yo creia lo mismo, pero el dijo que la luz encendió...al colocar los cables entre el pin 1 y 3...

digamos...que de esa manera...la luz quedaría en serie con la carga...lo cual es raro, pero puede ser...

yo tambien creo que debe ir en paralelo y llevar neutro...pero puede que no


----------



## pippin

Gracias por las respuestas. Efectivamente al colocar los cables sobre los pins 1 y 3 la luz se encendía al poner el interruptor en posición 1, y se apagaba al apagarlo, solo que no llegaba corriente al cargador.
Cuando habláis de neutro ¿a qué os referís? Solo hay dos cables, uno marrón y otro azul, y al interruptor sólo llega uno de ellos, porque se me ocurrió colocar el cable azul en el pin 1 y el 2, para que funcionara el iinterruptor y el otro cable en el 3, por si necesitaba corriente. En fin, que le faltó tiempo para saltar el automático en cuanto lo pulsé.
Mi ignorancia es supina, lo sé, pero las pequeñas cosillas siempre me las he hecho yo sin mucho problema, pero esto me tiene loco. Todo por querer ponerlo bonito con su lucecita y demás. En fin, de nuevo gracias por toda la ayuda. ¿Qué hago entonces?
Un saludo


----------



## Manuel51

Yo creo que deberías hacer un puente entre las patillas 2 y 3 y conectar uno de los cables de la red a la patilla 1. Luego, conectas la patilla 2 o la 3 (es indiferente) al enchufe del cargador y el otro cable de la red tiene que ir directo al enchufe sin pasar por el interruptor. La lámpara piloto siempre va en paralelo con la carga, no es normal que vaya en serie.

Saludos.


----------



## pippin

Hola, acabo de realizar lo que me indica. He conectado el cable de entrada de corriente en la patilla 1. He conectado un puente entre las patillas 2 y 3 y, desde esta, sale el cable hacia el cargador. El otro cable de corriente va directo al cargador.
El interruptor enciende y apaga perfectamente, pero no llega la corriente al cargador. No entiendo nada.
Un saludo y gracias


----------



## DJ DRACO

porque aunque parezca mentira...como está conectado, la lucecita está en serie y no en paralelo...

para que esté en paralelo alguna de las patitas debe ir al negativo...

sino...la verdad que ya no se...subi fotos vieja asi vemos mejor..necesito VER!


----------



## D@rkbytes

Por aca hay algo...
Como conecto un interruptor de tres patas?


----------



## pippin

A ver si las imágenes ayudan.
Este es el invento con el que estoy liado: una caja de cargadores de móvil, la versión económica a los últimos multicargadores que valen una pasta. La foto, como no podía ser de otra manera, se ha subido al revés, pero espero que se vea.



Este es el interruptor de marras, del que hay cuatro en la caja, pero todos están conectados igual:



Esto es lo que he conseguido que se vean las letras que lleva grabadas en el lateral:



Y por último este es el circuito que tiene montado cada enchufe según la indicaciones que me indicó Manuel 51. Con este sistema, se enciende y apaga el interruptor pero no llega la corriente al enchufe.

Como verán, además de rudimentario, mis conocimientos son mínimos y ya no sé por donde seguir, creo que he puesto los cables de todas las combinaciones posibles y, o se enciende, o da corriente, pero las dos cosas a la vez no hay manera. Menudo día de los Santos.
Gracias por toda la ayuda.


----------



## el zafi

un esquema, la duda puede v enir al cambiar la patilla 1 por la 3 dependiendo del esquema del interrputor
el interruptor deberia de tener identificacion en las patrillas y la 1 y 2 serian el propio interruptor y la s seria la otra patilla de la bombilla interna en este dibujo seria el 1 y el 2 y 3 el interruptor


----------



## pippin

O sea, que uno de los cables de corriente lo enchufo directamente a la patilla 1, y el otro lo divido en las patillas 2 y 3 para actuar de interruptor. Y mi pregunta desde la ignorancia es ¿no petará al meterle los dos cables de corriente al interruptor? Ayer hice algo similar pero poniendo un cable en las patillas 1 y 2 y el otro cable en el 3 (al revés justo de como me ha indicado) y al momento de pulsar el interruptor saltaba el diferencial de la luz
Un saludo,


----------



## el zafi

el 1y 2 deben ser la bombillla interna y el 2 y 3 debes ser el interruptor compruebalo con un polimetro o fijate en el esquema del interruptor que te saldra un dibujito al contrario de la foto que as puesto
la patilla saldra identificada como una s esa sera de un polo de la bombilla y las otras seran del interruptor y  una de ellas sera comun para el interrptor y la bombilla

ponme una foto del interruptor pero del otro lado de lkas letras


----------



## pippin

Hola, esta es otra vista del interruptor. Yo no veo nada.



Carezco de polímero así que lo que me queda es probar a la antigua usanza poniendo y quitando cables. Las combinaciones con un solo cable creo que las he hecho todas: puentes de 1 a 2, de 1 a 3, de 2 a 3, y el resto de posibilidades. Con los dos cables, tras el pepinazo de ayer no me he atrevido a probar, pero si hay que probarlo qué remedio.
Gracias por la ayuda.
Un saludo,


----------



## el zafi

deberia tener el diagrama, y al no tener polimetro no te queda otra que provar.
pues una patilla es del interruptor y de la bombilla normalmente la central y es la entrada de corriente (fase), las otras son salida de corriente tras interruptor y la otra es la bombilla la cual debe recibir el otro hilo de corriente (neutro) para cerrar el circuito de corriente
si salto el automatico cambia los cables extremos del interruptor

en la foto de las patillas creo que tiene una marca, haz una foto un poco mejor para ver la marca en la ultima foto puesta pues de ser asi seria la patilla de luz, o el 1 en mi dibujo y las otras serian el interruptor o los numeros 2 y 3 en mi dibujo


----------



## pippin

He estado mirando con una lupa el interruptor. No hay ninguna marca en la vista de las patillas ni nada que haga pensar que es una señal indicando una u otra pata. He vuelto a probar las combinaciones del cable. Sólo se enciende la corriente si uso las patillas 1 y 2 (pero no se enciende el piloto) y sólo se enciende la luz del interruptor si uso la 1 y la 3 (pero no llega corriente al cargador). Si pongo la 2 con la 3 la luz se queda fija encendida, le de o no al interruptor, pero en ningún caso le llega corriente al cargador. Mis referencias son: la patilla 1 la que está junto al 0 del interruptor, la 2 es la del medio y la 3 la que se encuentra junto al 1 del interruptor. Todo esto probando con un solo cable, el otro va directamente de la corriente al enchufe.
Es toda la información que sé daros.
Un saludo,


----------



## el zafi

a la patilla 2 ponle la entrada de corriente (fase) y la 1 seria para el enchufe tras activar el interruptor 
de esta manera funcionara el interruptor, pero de esta manera la patilla 1 es para el enchufe del cargador y la 2 la central seria la de corriente desde la red la fase.
ahora a la patilla 3 ponle neutro desde la red y tambien seria el neutro del enchufe del cargador.
asi te funcionara. en caso de que la luz no se apagara( pero funcionaria el interruptor) cambia el 2 por el 1 y el 1 por el 2 y solucionado
ahora te subo el dibujo modificado



cuando lo consigas avisa


----------



## pippin

Ok, voy a probar, pero quiero recordar que esa combinación ayer fue la que hizo saltar la luz. Voy a preparar los cables y a probarlo, pero primero localizaré la linterna para ir al cuadro de luz, que anoche casi me abro la cabeza.
Os comento el resultado en un rato.

Zafo, eres mi héroe.
Funcionó y aún no me lo creo.
Un cable en la patilla 3 como me decías. El otro entrando por la patilla 1 y saliendo por la patilla 2, porque al contrario, como decías, se queda permanentemente encendido el piloto.
Muchísimas gracias por la ayuda.
Un saludo


----------



## el zafi

pa eso estamos


----------



## Eolas

Hola:

Perdón continuar el tema pero tengo la misma duda... Hoy estaba con un interruptor de 3 puntas, se lee perfectamente al lado lo siguiente:

T 85
RS-2-1P1T-L

y se leen en cada punta los números del 1 al 3, siendo el 2 el del centro.

Tengo un cable grueso que tiene la fase, tengo uno delgado que se dirige a controlarla máquina y tengo un par de cables (uno grueso y uno delgado) que están juntos ... ya medí el voltaje entre el par grueso y el cable grueso que se encuentra solo tiene la fase.

Hoy conecté el interruptor y me saltó el automático y me quedé sin luz (fue bastante preocupante), así que me podrían indicar como puedo conectar el interruptor correctamente? ... estuve leyendo y no pude entender como hacerlo.

Gracias


----------



## josehilo

Estimados,
Tengo un modelo similar y trae unas indicaciones en el cuerpo del mismo que ayudará a la discusion y por favor evitar las primeras respuestas que estan mal y desorientan:

(1)Switch ___ \__ (2)Lamp ---resistencia---(3)Neon.

Es decir: la FASE en (2) saliendo por (1) hacia la Carga. El Neutro del circuito en (3).
Así cuando el interruptor está abierto, el circuito (2),(3) está cerrado encendiendo el Neón.
Cuando el interruptor está cerrado, la corriente va de (2) a (1) por tener menor resistencia.
Saludos


----------



## josehilo

Estimados,
Creo que mi respuesta anterior está mal y no sé como editarla. El tema es que debe estar en paralelo ambos circuitos, el de potencia y el del neon.
Asi en la (1) va la fase, en el (2) va la fase hacia el circuito de potencia y en el (3) el neutro de ambos. De esta manera se enciende el neón cuando se cierra el circuito.
Lo que puse antes logra que el neón esté siempre encendido (útil para encontrarlo de noche, pero no es la idea de este Tema)
Saludos


----------

